# 1x2year old female+2x1year old female rabbits - Caterham



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Lop rabbits
Sex: Female
Age(s): Tinkerbell the mum is 2 years old and Eeyore and Ariel the daughters are approx. 1 year. 
Neutered: Not yet, but they will be booked in next week to be speyed.
Reason for rehoming: The owners were moving and said if we didn't take them they would leave them behind.
Will the group be split: We would love to see them go as a trio.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These girls have been left for some time and really lacked some TLC! They all had very overgrown nails (see photos) so we sorted these. Ariel is very cheeky and nosy and a right character! Eeyore is very quiet and laid back and loves her cuddles. Tinkerbell is curious and enjoyed having a little explore of our lounge. All have very nice natures.

This is the very pretty Ariel

















Mummy Tinkerbell

















Long nails 









The very sweet Eeyore

















Showing how her nails should be. Sadly the before photos didn't come out very well, but I thought I'd put the after one up!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The lop family are booked in for their spey tomorrow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The spey went fine for all three and they are recovering well  We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer these three a home, please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> The spey went fine for all three and they are recovering well  We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer these three a home, please get in touch!


Just a reminder the transport is going this Friday so please get in touch if you can offer these lovely ladies a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Eeyore enjoying the nice weather we are having









Ariel playing around as usual!









Tinkerbell checking out the box


















Eeyore says hello!


















"Its my ball!"


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The gorgeous lop family are still waiting for their forever home. They are friendly and very sweet. I know three bunnies are a lot, but they are such great characters and so loving. I hope someone gives them a second chance in life soon.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Poole this Friday (11th) so if anyone in the area or on en route can offer a home please get in touch


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the transport is going tomorrow. There is still time if anyone can offer a home - call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All three gorgeous ladies are still waiting for their forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I have good news! Our gorgeous trio of bunnies have finally found a fantastic home after a very long wait. It was well worth it as the home is perfect &#9829;


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats great news iam glad you found them a nice home they adorable well done you for finding them the home they desereve


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations - they're a beautiful lot and they really deserve it


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks  we are so pleased!


----------

